# Acana too rich?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I need to switch from Acana to a different dog food. My dog has always had runny stool from Acana and I'd like to try something else.

I was told by numerous people that Acana dog food is too "rich" for some dogs - what does that mean exactly?

Also, would you kindly recommend a high quality kibble that I can switch to? I know of Go Natural, TOTW, and Evo - those are my top three choices of brands so far but I'd love to hear some recommendations.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I need to switch from Acana to a different dog food. My dog has always had runny stool from Acana and I'd like to try something else.
> 
> ...


Where do you live?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

sable123 said:


> Where do you live?


I live in NYC, why?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you doing the grain free Acana? Is it possible you're feeding too much? Sometimes with the grain free foods, people feed too much and their stools can be runny. Otherwise, all three of the foods you listed are good. Evo (Natura Pet Foods) was bought by Proctor and Gamble, so I'd watch to see if the quality of ingredients takes a hit. A lot of people use Blue Buffalo, Canidae, Wellness, to name a few.
I like Nature's Variety.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you sure it's the food? when is last time
your dog had a stool sample and urine sample
checked? how about blood work??


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> *Are you doing the grain free Acana? Is it possible you're feeding too much? *Sometimes with the grain free foods, people feed too much and their stools can be runny. Otherwise, all three of the foods you listed are good. Evo (Natura Pet Foods) was bought by Proctor and Gamble, so I'd watch to see if the quality of ingredients takes a hit. A lot of people use Blue Buffalo, Canidae, Wellness, to name a few.
> I like Nature's Variety.


I was going to say the same thing. Over feeding is one of the number one causes of diarrhea on a food. 

Also I would recommend checking for parasites before you dump the food.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> are you sure it's the food? when is last time
> your dog had a stool sample and urine sample
> checked? how about blood work??


He just had his yearly checkup in July which included all of these. I gave two stool samples - on consecutive days and both were clear of all parasites and bacteria. Good call though, that would have been the first thing I'd try to eliminate


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

At about 13 months old, I switched Elvis from Orijen LBP (which worked very well for him) to Acana. The switch has worked well but Acana is not as rich as Orijen so we were going down in protein. Elvis has always and will continue to be on grain-free food. 

When I switched him to Acana in May, I chose the Pacifica flavor and now, three months later, I'm switching him to Ranchlands ... just trying to keep it interesting for him. He loves the food and his stools have been good.

That's my experience.

P.S. When Elvis was on Orijen, if he ate too much he would get the runs. Good luck.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

breeder's choice pinnacle trout and sweet potato. i am such a fan of this food you'd think i owned stock in the company...but i've seen first hand what it can do for a dog. my rescue boy, the shepster (gone now but never forgotten), came to me with a skin condition, lick granulomas, brittle coat, rat tail (no hair), smelly body and breath...after 30 days on this food (and seameal by solid gold), he was a stunningly different dog. 60 days later he had a full luxurious coat (including his tail), no skin issues, no doggy odor, granulomas gone, and, best of all, this food gives you no-bulk, firm, tootsie-roll stools. frankly i would never have believed it if i hadn't seen it with my own eyes. i'm sure people here are bored with my raving about this food...but everyone who meets my dogs or comes into my house comments on their luxurious coats and their lack of odor (and the lack of odor in my house, since i have four). i don't take 'em on the poop-tour or they'd be amazed at that too. check it out, you'll be ever so glad you switched.

http://shep-goes-home.blogspot.com 

if you scroll to the bottom and keep clicking "older posts" you can go all the way back to the day we saved his life.


----------

